
Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinderkennzeichnungs-_und_Rindfleischetikettierungs%C3%BCberwachungsaufgaben%C3%BCbertragungsgesetz
======
zelphirkalt
For those unaware: In German you may chain an endless amount of nouns to make
compound nouns, which in some other languages would be expressed in constructs
like "the A of B of C of D ...". Some languages seem to share this
characteristic, but do not tend to build so long compound words usually. Once
you know the vocabulary of course it is easy to mentally break the long
compound noun apart into its pieces and make sense of it.

